# Ron Moon Rollers



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

Does Anybody Here Know Anything About Ron Moon Rollers?


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you have Ron Moon Rollers? I have the 868 Line


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

what do YOU know about Ron Moon and his line of rollers...I take it you are from Minnesota than?


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

I am from Pennsylvania and I have the 868 line,awesome birds but you do not hear of anyone having them,beautiful black grizzle,and great performance!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

how about some pictures of these fine birds?


----------



## giovannini (Mar 2, 2009)

giovannini hear, i dont know anything about ron moon or his rollers but they sure are nice looking and i would love to bye a pair, if so how and when, lets do it im in santa monica cal please get back at me about this thank you . from one roller to another..


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Gio, email me and I will send you pics and if interested in a pair ,I am shipping some out Monday!


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Ron Moon Cock


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Mighty fine looking bird Pat!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

RIDER,

Those are Minnesota birds for sure!

If I am correct Ron is not flying anymore, but anyways check your private message as I would love to talk to you more about Ron Moon's birds!


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

hey yellow hi i am from WIS but use to live in Mn yeah Ron i think is now flying homers but he got nice birds also thats a super nice grizzle i notice the MFRG bang also are you from the Mid-West


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

yellow you should have mail!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

AGSG said:


> hey yellow hi i am from WIS but use to live in Mn yeah Ron i think is now flying homers but he got nice birds also thats a super nice grizzle i notice the MFRG bang also are you from the Mid-West


Yes he is into homers now, I see him all the time at the show! 

AGSG, What families do you fly?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking bird, love the color.


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

i don't fly my birds as much any more due to hawks but when i did fly i flew black rain Jacs and only introduce 1 bird to my family and it was also jac from rusty side also i had a pair of ron moon from my friend but i gave it away


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

I can see why your loft is called outlawed, because your birds are BAD A**.


----------



## RIDER (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks For The Compliment!


----------



## projeck (May 12, 2008)

here's a ron moon cock that I got from someone that know him..








2003 MFRG 26


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

projeck said:


> here's a ron moon cock that I got from someone that know him..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome coloring on that beauty


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

nice to see you here...projeck. what is the performance on that bird?


----------



## projeck (May 12, 2008)

I had an account on this for a while but never reply to any comments.. nice to see you in here to yellow... I got this cock from steve.. its a fast producer but steve told me that me that it never produce anything thats deeper than 15 footers... my uncle bred a few from this guy.. I'll see how the young guns do... they should be in the air in a few weeks..


----------



## projeck (May 12, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> awesome coloring on that beauty


thanx.......


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

projeck said:


> I had an account on this for a while but never reply to any comments.. nice to see you in here to yellow... I got this cock from steve.. its a fast producer but steve told me that me that it never produce anything thats deeper than 15 footers... my uncle bred a few from this guy.. I'll see how the young guns do... they should be in the air in a few weeks..


That is cool dude. I hope it throws you some great youngs.

Put up a kit so we can watch. I would love to see a kit of your birds.

As for me, I have nothing yet. I guess it must be my luck or something. I separated the pairs and will pair them up again soon.

Anyways...good luck flying.


----------

